# Nissan Altima SE-R Seats, for Trade



## tomace1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello, I have a 2005 SE-R with the two-tone black/grey leather SE-R front bucket seats. They are both in really nice condition don't show any wear and tear at all would like to trade for the black and red seats if u have dis and r in nyc lmk asap i can put money on top if needed thanx


----------

